# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [PDO] Fatal error: Call to a member function fetch() on a non-object

## CyberCat_

EDIT 1: Je ne sais pas si le message est plac dans la bonne section, je ne sais pas si l'erreur vient de PDO ou de PHP...

Bonjour,

Je me forme actuellement au php et aux bdd SQL.
Une erreur inattendue apparat...

Ce code :


```

```

me renvoi l'erreur suivante :



> Fatal error: Call to a member function fetch() on a non-object ... on line 9


Donc (ligne 9) :

```
while ($data = $answer->fetch()) {
```

J'avoue que je suis un peu perdu l...

Une ide ?  ::):

----------


## sabotage

Active les erreurs PDO :


```
$db->setAttribute(PDO::ATTR_ERRMODE, PDO::ERRMODE_EXCEPTION);
```

----------


## CyberCat_

Merci pour ta rponse *sabotage* !

En activant les erreurs PDO voici ce qui apparat :




> Fatal error: Uncaught exception 'PDOException' with message 'SQLSTATE[42S02]: Base table or view not found: 1146 Table 'test.training' doesn't exist' in /save/alpha/Sync/Dev/web/tests/mysql_training.php:9 Stack trace: #0 /save/alpha/Sync/Dev/web/tests/mysql_training.php(9): PDO->query('SELECT * FROM t...') #1 {main} thrown in /save/alpha/Sync/Dev/web/tests/mysql_training.php on line 9


Une stupide erreur d'inattention... J'ai indiqu une table qui n'existe plus.

Mille pardons...

Merci pour ton intervention !  ::):

----------


## lythande

> Active les erreurs PDO :
> 
> 
> ```
> $db->setAttribute(PDO::ATTR_ERRMODE, PDO::ERRMODE_EXCEPTION);
> ```


Bonjour,

J'ai exactement la mme erreur par contre j'ai une question (en sachant que je ne suis pas du tout experte du php!) : o est-ce qu'il faudrait mettre ce code ?
Merci par avance

----------


## laurentSc

Juste aprs la ligne de connexion :


```

```


et si a peut t'tre utile, le jour o j'tais pass des fonctions mysql_xxx  PDO, je m'tais crit un aide-mmoire :


```

```

----------


## lythande

Merci !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::D:

----------

